# Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

*Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Wie Planet 3DNow gerade eben berichtet hat, scheint der 45nm Deneb sich im aktuellen Stepping sehr gut übertakten zu lassen, mit Luftkühlung - dabei ist der Standard Box Kühler, ohne Modifikationen gemeint - sollen knapp unter 4GHz möglich sein, mit WaKü etwas über 4GHz möglich.
Mit extremeren Methoden wie flüssigem Stickstoff soll sogar die 6GHz Marke nicht weit sein.

In ein paar Stunden wird ein ausführlicher Bericht auf Planet3DNow! ein ausführlicher Bericht zu dem AMD Event erfolgen.

[Update]
Wie Legit Reviwes berichtet, waren die bei diesem Event verwendeten C2-H Stepings noch ein Stepping von dem entfernt, was den Weg in die Regale schaffen werden wird.
[update2]
Wie heute auf diversen Websites wie Channel Web oder dem britischen Inquierer zu lesen ist, schaffte es das preparierte Deneb Testmuster auf dem Foxconn Destroyer mit flüssigem Stickstoff auf sagenhafte 6.3 GHz.


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Echt krass. Wäre super wenn sich alle Denebs so gut übertakten lassen würden.  Sehr gute Nachrichten


----------



## n0b0dY (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Klingt ja richtig gut!
Wenn deas der 945er war fürs am 3 board welches ham die denn dann genommen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

jo wenn planet3dnow dat sagt ist da auch schon etwas mehr hinter, als wenn das so ein  paar asiatische mongosites machen.
aber bis zum release wird es wie immer nen riesen kaffee satz lesen.

mfg


----------



## Lee (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Sehr gute Neuigkeiten. Ich glaube, ich bleibe noch ein paar Stunden länger wach


----------



## DanielX (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Schön, das höhrt sich doch mal gut an.

Mal sehen wie lang ich es schaff wach zu bleiben.^^

MfG DanielX


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Wäre auf jeden Fall wortwörtlich eine _coole_ Sache. 
Angesichts dessen, dass die aktuellen Phenoms meist gegen 4 GHz schlapp machten, wäre das ein gewaltiger Schritt.


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

bin zwar kein AMD fan 

aber das ist schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Lee (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Der Artikel ist online


----------



## TooHot (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Besonders die Aussage : "Zur Leistung dürfen wir aufgrund eines NDAs nicht viel sagen, nur soviel: gegen einen Intel Core i7 965 schlug sich das uns zur Verfügung stehende Modell hervorragend". macht mir wieder Hoffnungen. Ich glaube auch das der Phenom II sicher keine 1000€ so wie Intels i7 965.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Hört sich ja mal echt gut an 

Würd mich echt freuen wenn AMD wieder nen richtigen hammer landen kann


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

das ist ja mal eine geile sache
da sehe ich schon meinen bruder sabbern
der hat in nächster zeit vor den prozzi zu tauschen und da die deneb`s ja am2+ mögen wird das ganz sicher sein nächster werden!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Mit solchen Overclocking Ergebnissen hätte ich absolut nicht gerechnet. 
Wenn man überlegt, dass der Agena mit Müh und Not die 3,5 GHz erreicht hat...

Wenn die Performance und der Preis noch stimmen muss sich AMD auf einen regelrechten Ansturm auf die CPUs bereit machen. 
Der Core i7 kann sich schon mal warm anziehen.


----------



## KTMDoki (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

mmmmm lecker...

4 GHz mit nem Boxed Kühler is natürli schon was feines...
und knapp unter 6 GHz is auch nicht von schlechten Eltern...

Ich kauf mir den glaube ich, aber erst wenn er als AM3 drausen is...


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Das wird ITpassion-de aber sicher nicht freuen wenn der Deneb schneller als sein Core i7 ist


----------



## KTMDoki (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Das wird ITpassion-de aber sicher nicht freuen wenn der Deneb schneller als sein Core i7 ist



 das könnte durchaus möglich sein


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Das wird ITpassion-de aber sicher nicht freuen wenn der Deneb schneller als sein Core i7 ist


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. 

Mal ne Frage:
Gibt es von Asus schon eine Liste der Boards, die auch AM3 Phenoms unterstützen werden?
Ich interessiere mich nämlich für dieses Modell --> klick


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.



Ich hatte ihm ja zwar gesagt er solle lieber warten, aber er wollte mal wieder nicht hören. Ich habe ihm damals auch von der HD3870 X2 dieser Fehlkonstruktion abgeraten...

Zwischenzeitlich war ich ja auch mal kurz von der Nehalem-Begeisterung und dessen Hype gefangen, was sich aber mit dem hier geändert hat:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925




BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Gibt es von Asus schon eine Liste der Boards, die auch AM3 Phenoms unterstützen werden?
> Ich interessiere mich nämlich für dieses Modell --> klick



Jep, für das Board gibt es bereits ein Biosupdate


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.



Da kennst du mich aber schlecht. Ich kaufe immer das Beste. Bis 2006 war es AMD ab 2006 war es Intel, wenn es 2009 wieder AMD ist, dann wechsel ich einfach. Ist halt der Vorteil wenn man kein Hardcorefan von irgendeiner Marke ist.
Bzw. in dem Zusammenhang möchte ich an die "lockeren 3 GHz" den Agena erinnern womit die Fan-Front im Vorfeld Stimmung gemacht hat, also erstmal abwarten bevor man die Pferde scheu macht.


----------



## Fransen (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

ICh freue mich schon, diese News bekräftigen nur noch mehr meine Entscheidung einen Deneb zu kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Nachtrag/[Update]
Wie Legit Reviwes berichtet, waren die bei diesem Event verwendeten C2-H Stepings noch ein Stepping von dem entfernt, was den Weg in die Regale schaffen werden wird.


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Echt genial. Ich frage mich noch, ob AMD dann in den Benchmarks wie SuperPi genauso skalliert wie intel?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Der Phenom müsste eigentlich sogar besser skalieren als der Core2, aufgrund der Architektur.
Wobei der Core2 (immer noch) bei 'dual Threaded Apps' Vorteile hat, aufgrund des Shared Caches...


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Der Artikel auf P3D macht Hoffnung das AMD wieder aufgeschlossen hat.


----------



## jaytech (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Ich sach ma, hauptsache Mehrleistung bei, geringerem/gleichem Stromverbrauch, das genügt mir schon!


----------



## push@max (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Das ist eine richtig gute News...das wäre aber echt der Hammer, wenn AMD diesen gewaltigen Rückstand, denn sich mal hatten (Conroe Zeit), mit dem Deneb aufhohlen könnten.

Versteh ich das richtig...der Deneb wurde bereits mit dem Nehalem gemessen und soll dabei richtig gut abgeschnitten haben?


----------



## johnnyGT (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

hoffentlich stimmts wirklich!!!hab mein pc extra nich zu tteuer werden lassen!!
(hatte keine lust auf die denebs zu warten!!!)-wenn dann der neue sockel draussen ist werde ich zuschlagen!!!!


----------



## push@max (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Wenn diese News tatsächlich stimmt, und AMD wieder mit ihren Hammerpreisen daherkommt, dann kann sich Intel warm anziehen.


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

hm hört sich ja echt gut an aber war INTEL nicht schon mit dem Q6X00 soweit?
Und wenn die Leistung pro takt nicht besser wird helfen 4GHz auch nicht viel gegen einen Nehalem. 

Also nicht das ich dir die Vorfreude verderben möchte Stefan


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



simons700 schrieb:


> hm hört sich ja echt gut an aber war INTEL nicht schon mit dem Q6X00 soweit?
> Und wenn die Leistung pro takt nicht besser wird helfen 4GHz auch nicht viel gegen einen Nehalem.
> 
> Also nicht das ich dir die Vorfreude verderben möchte Stefan



Der Nehalem wird massiv überschätzt was die Spieleleistung angeht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925

ComputerBase - Intel Core i7 920, 940 und 965 Extreme Edition (Seite 19)


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

In der Parade Disziplin des phenom, Den Anwendungen legt der Nehalem sogar deutlich zu. 
Wenn man bedenkt das der phenom im gleichen takt (in Spielen)  11-12% langsammer ist als der Q9X50 hat der Deneb mal ordentlich was Afzuholen.


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Natürlich hat der Deneb etwas aufzuholen, gar keine Frage, nur ist der Nehalem nicht das wofür du ihn hältst. Wenn du dir mal ganz genau meinen Test durchließt weißt du was ich damit meine 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



simons700 schrieb:


> In der Parade Disziplin des phenom, Den Anwendungen legt der Nehalem sogar deutlich zu.
> Wenn man bedenkt das der phenom im gleichen takt (in Spielen)  11-12% langsammer ist als der Q9X50 hat der Deneb mal ordentlich was Afzuholen.



Öhm, hier holt AMD gerad 'nen As ausm Ärmel und führt Multimediaberechnungen auf CPUs ad adsurdum, in dem man Videoencoding auf die GPU verlegt...
Somit hat man dieses Feld ausm Weg, die Fraktionen können jetzt argumentieren, das es blödsinnig ist, das auf der CPU zu erledigen, womit sie auch recht hätten!
Packer blieben noch, aber hier limitiert meist die HDD, auch wenn mans kaum glaubt, somit auch kein Argument.

Welche 'Anwendungen' gibts denn noch, die für Enduser interessant wären, bei der man CPU Leistung braucht?

Bei Games schauts momentan so aus, als ob der Deneb die 10-15% aufholen könne...
Zumal die AMD CPUs bei steigendem Takt besser skalieren denn die Intels.


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

gut stefan dan bin ich mal gespannt 
wenn sie 5% schneller sind als die Q9X50
und unter 200€ kosten 
verkauf ich mein p35 samt e8400 und hol mir n AMD sys versprochen.


----------



## DanielX (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Mir reichts wenn die gleich schnell sind.

Ich will Konkurenz haben, denn Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei Games schauts momentan so aus, als ob der Deneb die 10-15% aufholen könne...
> Zumal die AMD CPUs bei steigendem Takt besser skalieren denn die Intels.



Dass die Core 2 Duos/Quads mit steigendem Takt nicht mehr so gut skalieren liegt meiner Meinung nach am FSB welcher limitiert und somit einen Flaschenhals darstellt


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Dass die Core 2 Duos/Quads mit steigendem Takt nicht mehr so gut skalieren liegt meiner Meinung nach am FSB welcher limitiert und somit einen Flaschenhals darstellt



Der FSB wird aber doch prozentual gleich übertaktet. Hat das dann nicht genau den entgegengesetzten Effekt, weil der Flaschenhals-Effekt gleichzeitig verringert wird?


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Gute Frage, aber wenn man überlegt das über den FSB die Daten für den Speicher und die Grafikkarte übermittelt werden, dann denk ich schon dass das so hinkommt dass irgendwann der FSB anfängt zu limitieren


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber wenn man überlegt das über den FSB die Daten für den Speicher und die Grafikkarte übermittelt werden, dann denk ich schon dass das so hinkommt dass *irgendwann der FSB anfängt zu limitieren *



Ich denke der FSB limitiert schon @stock.
Aber noch eine Überlegung weiter:
Wenn du beispielsweise einen E8400 um 20% übertaktest, steigt doch der FSB-Takt auch um 20%.
Allerdings steht der *gestiegenen Bandbreite* doch eine *kleinere Nutzung* der Bandbreite gegenüber. (Weil, wie du ja schon geschrieben hast, auch Daten für Speicher und Graka übermittelt werden und nur die CPU-Leistung gestiegen ist.) 

[Wir reden von OC bei festem Multi?!]


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

So etwas könnte man nur mit einem QX9650 oder QX9770 überprüfen, da man durch den freien Multi bei gleichem Takt unterschiedliche FSBs fahren könnte um die Ergebnisse dann miteinander zu vergleichen


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Wenn sich die nächte Generation der ATI Karten auch noch gut macht (wird wahrscheinlich auch bald kommen) fliegt mein C2D wieder raus. Nicht das ich unzufrieden bin, aber AMD ist mir irgendwie lieber.


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Bei der FSB-Sache darf man nicht vergessen, dass sich z.B. tRD massiv verändert.
Wenn FSB und CPU 1:1 übertaktet werden, sinkt die Pro-MHz-Leistung messbar, aber in der Regel nicht signifikant. Für die Praxis ist das so wie so hinfällig. Mit einer FSB1066-CPU fährt man mit DDR2 wohl in der Regel 2:3. Das machen aber wohl die wenigsten, wenn sie die Region 400+ erreichen. Auch da haben wir es dann mit einem zusätzlicher Bremsklotz zu tun...

Aber mal zurück zum Thema: Naja, also was "Handfestes" ist IMO was anderes. Vorerst heißt es mal abwarten, wie der exzellente Coldboot-Wert zustande kommen soll, will ich auch mal wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Das sind sehr gut Informationen. 
Mal sehen, was die Verkaufsversion so zu stande bringt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

[update2]
Wie heute auf diversen Websites wie Channel Web oder dem britischen Inquierer zu lesen ist, schaffte es das preparierte Deneb Testmuster auf dem Foxconn Destroyer mit flüssigem Stickstoff auf sagenhafte 6.3 GHz.


----------



## DanielX (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Abartig, also ich hab ja schon gedacht das die den Verbessern aber sowas, da kann ich nur sagen da hatt AMD nen richtig guten Job gemacht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Coldbug adé? Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, wird mein nächster ziemlich sicher ein AMD, ein Sockelwechsel steht ja sowieso an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Ja, die CPU lief bei -190°C.


----------



## simons700 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

ja jetzt erst mal langsamm und wenn er dan drausen is schauma mal weiter...


----------



## DanielX (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Hast ja recht, wie immer abwarten und Tee rauchen.^^

Aber bei so Ergebniss im Vergleich zu Vorher, Respekt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Ich glaube AMD hat sich mit dem Phenom II selbst übertroffen.


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube AMD hat sich mit dem Phenom II selbst übertroffen.



Haben sie auch gesagt, zumindest beim Shanghai.


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube AMD hat sich mit dem Phenom II selbst übertroffen.



Ich warte da lieber erste subjektive Tests ab...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Du meinst wohl erste objektive, oder?


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Der erste subjektive objektive Test.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

die teile sollen doch ert nächstes jahr kommen oder?


----------



## Potman (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> die teile sollen doch ert nächstes jahr kommen oder?



am 8. Januar soll der launch sein. das sind doch nur noch 47tage bis dahin


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Januar, und das ist ja nicht mehr weit.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Afaik am 8. Jaunar.


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Bis die im Laden sind dauert es bei AMD leider immer etwas.


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl erste objektive, oder?



Natürlich sorry...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

will aber nicht bis januar warten
naja dann wirds wohl ein q9550


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> will aber nicht bis januar warten
> naja dann wirds wohl ein q9550



Müsstest dann auch noch das Mainboard wechseln...naja, ich bin wirklich gespannt ob AMD den Anschluss wieder findet.


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Ich denke mit dem Phenom 2 hat AMD ein ganz heißes Eisen am start


----------



## Tuney (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem Phenom 2 hat AMD ein ganz heißes Eisen am start



Ohja das denke ich auch, bin mal gespannt ob meine nächste CPU ein Phenom II sein wird.


----------



## Fabian (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

achtung Intel jetzt gibt´s auf die ******
Hoffe das die neuen Amd Cpu´s genausogut wie die 4870 werden
Ich würds mir wirklich für AMD wünschen.
Wenn diese werte wirklich stimmen dann gibts wirklich nen ansturm


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Fabian schrieb:


> achtung Intel jetzt gibt´s auf die ******



Die ct gelesen? Wohl eher nicht .


----------



## jaytech (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Fabian schrieb:


> achtung Intel jetzt gibt´s auf die ******



Würde ich auch eher mit Vorsicht genießen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die ct gelesen? Wohl eher nicht .



Gut, aber in dem Artikel steht das, was man ehe schon wusste und zwar das AMD versucht mit ihren neuen Produkten (CPU + GPU) Geld zu verdienen um endlich wieder aus den Miesen rauszukommen. 

Sie versuchen halt das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben und wenn die neuen Prozzis genauso gut sind wie die Aktuellen 45nm C2D/Q werden, dann haben sie ein gutes Gesamtpaket und das ist es ja wodrauf AMD zielt. 

Und im GPU Bereich sind se ja (zum Glück) (teilweise mehr als) ebenbürtig.

Dann besteht halt der Vorteil darin (aus meiner Sicht), dass man auf DDR 3 und die neuen Chipsätze umsteigen kann ohne sich ne neue CPU/GPU holen zu müssen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



jaytech schrieb:


> Gut, aber in dem Artikel steht das, was man ehe schon wusste und zwar das AMD versucht mit ihren neuen Produkten (CPU + GPU) Geld zu verdienen um endlich wieder aus den Miesen rauszukommen.



Des weiteren steht darin, dass der i7 doppelt so schnell ist wie alles was AMD derzeit anbietet. Und das der Deneb es wohl nicht mit dem i7 wird aufnehmen können. Insofern verstehe ich nicht so recht was die AMD-Fan-Front derzeit feiert. Etwa das demnächst Proezssoren rauskommen die so schnell sind wir bereits vorhandene des Mitbewerbers?


----------



## jaytech (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Ich hab den Artikel auf der ct HP gelesen, kann sein das der im Heft ein bisschen ausführlicher ist, aber ich hab da jetzt nichts von doppelter Leistung gelesen 

Aber es kann schon sein, dass der i7 im Idealfall (also SMT wird unterstützt) doppelt so schnell sein kann wie ein aktueller Phenom, allerdings nicht in Spielen. 

Aber wenn man bei AMD von 10-15% Mehrleistung ausgeht, dann ist man so ca. auf dem niveau von nem Q9650 und wenn der Preis aber dann bei so 300€ liegt, dann ist in meinen Augen der AMD attraktiver und das ist es ja was der Phenom II erreichen soll.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



jaytech schrieb:


> Ich hab den Artikel auf der ct HP gelesen, kann sein das der im Heft ein bisschen ausführlicher ist, aber ich hab da jetzt nichts von doppelter Leistung gelesen



Zitat ct (Ausgabe 25/ Seite 171): 
_Damit katapultieren sich Intels Neulinge an die Leistunsspitze, für AMD-Prozessoren scheint der Abstand unüberwindbar: Dazu müssten die kommenden 45-Nanometer-Phenoms mehr als *doppelt so schnell* rechnen wie die heutigen. Darauf deuten die ersten Messungen an 45-Nanometer-Opterons aber *nicht hin*._



jaytech schrieb:


> Aber wenn man bei AMD von 10-15% Mehrleistung ausgeht, dann ist man so ca. auf dem niveau von nem Q9650 und wenn der Preis aber dann bei so 300€ liegt, dann ist in meinen Augen der AMD attraktiver und das ist es ja was der Phenom II erreichen soll.



Die ersten Chinabenches deuten darauf hin, dass der Phenom II ungefähr 2 bis 2,5% mehr Leistung pro Takt hat als ein betagter Kenntsfield.
Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht was die AMD-Fan-Base derzeit feiert  .

Im übrigen bezweifel ich gar nicht das der Phenom im unteren Segment das bessere Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss hat. Aber was nützt es denn z.B. mir persönlich und vielen Leistungsfans wenn die gewünschte Performance nicht lieferbar ist. Denn wenn ich den gesparten 100,- Euro Schein in das Gehäuse lege wird der Rechner auch nicht schneller von  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Haben die noch HT1.0/2.x Boards genommen oder schon eins, das (zumindest zwischen den CPUs) HT3 beherrscht?!

Sollte eigentlich klar sein, das das hier in diesem Punkt recht viel ausmachen wird...


----------



## jaytech (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Der Artikel der auf der ct HP steht ist von S. 18 , aber das waren doch bestimmt Test wie Cinebench, PovRay & Co, oder? Ich frage nur, weil es sich dann mit dem übereinstimmt was ich hier:



> Aber es kann schon sein, dass der i7 im Idealfall (also SMT wird unterstützt) doppelt so schnell sein kann wie ein aktueller Phenom, allerdings nicht in Spielen.



geschrieben hab.



> Im übrigen bezweifel ich gar nicht das der Phenom im unteren Segment das bessere Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss hat. Aber was nützt es wenn z.B. mir persönlich und vielen Leistungsfans wenn die gewünschte Performance nicht lieferbar ist. Denn wenn ich den gesparten 100,- Euro schein in das Gehäuse lege wird der Rechner auch nicht schneller von  .



Mit den 100,- € hast du leider recht das klappt nicht....schön wärs...
Es gibt halt die Leistungsfans und die Preis-/Leistungsfans und den letzteren könnten 2-2,5% mehr im vergleich auf den QX6850 reichen zumal diese CPU auch bei ca. 750 € liegt und zu dem was ich gesehen habe zwischen QX6850 und QX9650 nicht der allzu große Leistungsunterschied besteht.

Aber dazu kann man ehe erst vernünftige aussagen treffen, wenn offizielle Tests verfügbar sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



jaytech schrieb:


> Der Artikel der auf der ct HP steht ist von S. 18 , aber das waren doch bestimmt Test wie Cinebench, PovRay & Co, oder?



Das kann ich nciht sagen, da es nicht im Artikel steht. Ich vermute mal das es hier um die Gesamtperformance geht. Bzw. um die reine Rechenleistung.



jaytech schrieb:


> Es gibt halt die Leistungsfans und die Preis-/Leistungsfans und den letzteren könnten 2-2,5% mehr im vergleich auf den QX6850 reichen zumal diese CPU auch bei ca. 750 € liegt und zu dem was ich gesehen habe zwischen QX6850 und QX9650 nicht der allzu große Leistungsunterschied besteht.



Solche Vergleiche finde ich ein wenig unseriös. Wieso die 750,- Euro eines Auslaufmodells anführen wenn es mehr Perfomance schon für 480,- (Q9650) bzw. 270,- Euro (i7-920) gibt?



jaytech schrieb:


> Aber dazu kann man ehe erst vernünftige aussagen treffen, wenn offizielle Tests verfügbar sind.



Das stimmt natürlich. Aber in solche einem Spekulationsthread ist es immer schwer mit guten Benches auf zu fahren. Die einzige vorab Vergleichsmethode ist der Opteron in 45 nm da er größtenteils dem Phenom II entspricht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Des weiteren steht darin, dass der i7 doppelt so schnell ist wie alles was AMD derzeit anbietet. Und das der Deneb es wohl nicht mit dem i7 wird aufnehmen können. Insofern verstehe ich nicht so recht was die AMD-Fan-Front derzeit feiert. Etwa das demnächst Proezssoren rauskommen die so schnell sind wir bereits vorhandene des Mitbewerbers?


 
Na ja, wir haben auch schon Tests gesehen, wo der Core i7 richtig absackt und noch nicht mal die Performance des Dual Cores hat. Solche Aussagen, wie jetzt bei der c't würde ich eher mit Vorsicht genießen.
Dann müsste der i7 ja auch doppelt so schnell sein wie aktuelle Quads, da wir ja davon ausgehen, dass der Deneb zumindest leistungsmäßig die Quad Cores einholen wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen, wie jetzt bei der c't würde ich eher mit Vorsicht genießen.



Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das die ct in den letzten 20 Jahren falsch gemessen hätte. Also weiß ich nicht so recht was diese Anspielung soll?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann müsste der i7 ja auch doppelt so schnell sein wie aktuelle Quads, da wir ja davon ausgehen, dass der Deneb zumindest leistungsmäßig die Quad Cores einholen wird.



laut ct ist der i7 66% schneller als der QX9770.

Wie gesagt, nach allem was mir an Infos vorliegt wie der Phenom II der bessere Kenntsfield. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## jaytech (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Solche Vergleiche finde ich ein wenig unseriös. Wieso die 750,- Euro eines Auslaufmodells anführen wenn es mehr Perfomance schon für 480,- (Q9650) bzw. 270,- Euro (i7-920) gibt?



Wegen dem offenem Multi, den das Topmodell haben soll und "vergleichbares" von Intel liegt halt in diesem Preisbereich, selbst wenn der Phenom II dann 400,- € kosten würde wäre es immernoch ein "schnäppchen".

Aber selbst wenn man ihn dann mit dem i7 920 oder Q9650 vergleichen würde, wäre der Leistungsunterschied +/- 0 (in Spielen wohlgemerkt). Klar muss man dann aber bedenken, dass der i7 920 "nur" mit 2,66 GHz getaktet ist.

Wenigstens hätte AMD wieder was um in diesem Segment wenigstens ein bisschen paroli bieten zu können. Kann man aber leider nicht so genau hervorsehen...

_Edit:_



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nach allem was mir an Infos vorliegt wie der Phenom II der bessere Kenntsfield. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Jupp, und nen besserer Kentsfield ist nen Yorkfield und (ACHTUNG: Persönliche Meinung!) in meinen Augen reicht das.

Sach ma IT-Passion, darf ich dich mal Fragen was du mit deinem PC machst? Du bist ja wie du selbst sagst ein Leistungsfan und ich möchte mal wissen was nen Leistungsfan mit seinem PC anstellt, dass soll jetzt keine Anspielung auf irgendwas sein und auch kein Seitenhieb, das ist einfach nur reine Neugier.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



jaytech schrieb:


> Wegen dem offenem Multi, den das Topmodell haben soll und "vergleichbares" von Intel liegt halt in diesem Preisbereich, selbst wenn der Phenom II dann 400,- € kosten würde wäre es immernoch ein "schnäppchen".



Naja, das man den offenen Multi beim Core2duo/ Core2quad nicht zwingend benötigt dürfte hier im Forum und an vielen anderen stellen oft genug erwähnt worden sein. Viele User betreiben ihren alten Q6600 mit Taktungen jenseits der 3,5 GHz ohne großen Aufwand. Und auch mein alter Q9550 wurde nur durch die Erhöhung des FSB permanent mit 3,4 GHz betrieben, passiv gekühlt.



jaytech schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn man ihn dann mit dem i7 920 oder Q9650 vergleichen würde, wäre der Leistungsunterschied +/- 0 (in Spielen wohlgemerkt). Klar muss man dann aber bedenken, dass der i7 920 "nur" mit 2,66 GHz getaktet ist.



Das Games keine CPU Domäne sind dürften den meisten hier klar sein. Wobei ich die steigenden min Frames beim i7 auch nicht schlecht fand.



jaytech schrieb:


> Wenigstens hätte AMD wieder was um in diesem Segment wenigstens ein bisschen paroli bieten zu können. Kann man aber leider nicht so genau hervorsehen...



Ich bin mal so mutig und mach hier mal das Orakel. Und meine Kristallkugel sagt voraus, das der Phenom II sich mal wieder nur über den Preis definiert, da es über die Leistung nicht geht (mal wieder).



jaytech schrieb:


> Jupp, und nen besserer Kentsfield ist nen Yorkfield und (ACHTUNG: Persönliche Meinung!) in meinen Augen reicht das.



Ich sagte 2 bis 2,5% und nicht 10 bis 15%. Also bitte nicht den guten Yorfield mit dem Phenom II in den Dreck ziehen.


----------



## jaytech (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so mutig und mach hier mal das Orakel. Und meine Kristallkugel sagt voraus, das der Phenom II sich mal wieder nur über den Preis definiert, da es über die Leistung nicht geht (mal wieder).
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sagte 2 bis 2,5% und nicht 10 bis 15%. Also bitte nicht den guten Yorfield mit dem Phenom II in den Dreck ziehen.



1. Kann leider sein, muss aber nicht....da müssen wir uns einfach überraschen lassen...

2. Zwischen QX6850 und Q9650 (3GHz vs 3GHz, aber anderer Cache) liegen auch keine Welten (von der Leistungsseite her), deswegen verschätz dich da mal nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so mutig und mach hier mal das Orakel. Und meine Kristallkugel sagt voraus, das der Phenom II sich mal wieder nur über den Preis definiert, da es über die Leistung nicht geht (mal wieder).


 
Was jetzt nicht unbedingt soo schlecht ist. CPUs verkaufen sich letztendlich über den Preis, für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung ist nicht jeder bereit, mehrere hundert Euro draufzulegen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sagte 2 bis 2,5% und nicht 10 bis 15%. Also bitte nicht den guten Yorfield mit dem Phenom II in den Dreck ziehen.


 
Na, na, na, immer ruhig mit den Pferden. Der Q9450, den ich habe ist auch nicht soo wahnsinnig viel schneller als mein alter Athlon X2.
Bei 99,99% aller Fälle merkt man schon mal gar nichts und auf die letzten 0,01% legt nicht jeder viel Wert.
Ich denke schon, dass der Phenom leistungungsmäßig mindestens mit den Yorkfield gleichzieht und alles weitere ergibt sich dann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na, na, na, immer ruhig mit den Pferden. Der Q9450, den ich habe ist auch nicht soo wahnsinnig viel schneller als mein alter Athlon X2.
> Bei 99,99% aller Fälle merkt man schon mal gar nichts und auf die letzten 0,01% legt nicht jeder viel Wert.
> Ich denke schon, dass der Phenom leistungungsmäßig mindestens mit den Yorkfield gleichzieht und alles weitere ergibt sich dann.



Jetzt wirds aber langsam peinlich. Dein subjektives Empfinden täuscht dich aber in deinem Beispiel massiv. Klar wenn ich mit 50 km/h in einem M5 durch die Stadt fahre fühlt sich das ähnlich an wie 50 km/h im Polo. Aber wenn du beide am Limit bewegst liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Lee (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Leute, ich verstehe eines nicht. Wen kümmert es, dass der Phenom langsamer sein wird, als der i7?

Ich meine dadurch, dass er zumindest so schnell wie die Kentsfields/Yorkfields ist, hat AMD schon alles erreicht was sie wollten.

Das momentan größte Problem bei den Phenoms ist, dass sie selten über 3,2GHz kommen. Das ist natürlich recht wenig.

Wenn aber der PhenomII jetzt keine Probleme mehr mit hohem Takt hat, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Für Spiele ist er dann mehr als schnell genug. Den Unterschied zum I7 *spürt* man einfach nicht.

Prinzipiell würde auch der heutige Phenom vollkommen ausreichen, aber weil er nur so wenig Takt schaft tut er das nicht immer.

Das der i7 in Synthetischen Benches alla Cinebench und co. schneller ist, ist absolut nachvollziehbar, da man sich mit SMT eine Art Mogelpackung eingebaut hat. Für spiele ist das aber absolut egal, da es keinen Nutzen bringt...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Lee schrieb:


> Leute, ich verstehe eines nicht. Wen kümmert es, dass der Phenom langsamer sein wird, als der i7?



Mich kümmerts. Wenn ich lese was für Eigenschaften dem Deneb zu orakelt werden, dann kommt mir die Galle hoch. Ich hasse diese vorab Lobhudeleien welche sich in den allermeisten Fällen nicht bewahrheiten.
Ich hätte auch den i7 nicht gekauft ohne das ich vorab so gute Benches gesehen habe. Denn ich kaufe zwar nicht zwingend das Billigste, will aber doch eine ordentlicher Leistung für mein Geld.



Lee schrieb:


> Ich meine dadurch, dass er zumindest so schnell wie die Kentsfields/Yorkfields ist, hat AMD schon alles erreicht was sie wollten.



Ersetze "wollten" durch "konnten" dann stimmts. Wenn sie könnten wie sie wollen dann hätten sie wieder einen Leistungsabstand wie zu guten alten Athlon64 Zeiten.



Lee schrieb:


> Das der i7 in Synthetischen Benches alla Cinebench und co. schneller ist, ist absolut nachvollziehbar, da man sich mit SMT eine Art Mogelpackung eingebaut hat. Für spiele ist das aber absolut egal, da es keinen Nutzen bringt...



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Bei Anwendungen und eben nicht nur bei Benches ist der i7 das Mass der Dinge derzeit. Das Spiele davon nicht so massiv profitieren liegt nicht unerheblich daran, dass die Spielschmieden ihren Games kein besonders intelligentes Multithreading mit auf den Weg geben. Und so verpufft ein großer Teil der Mehrleistung. Aber ich sehe das dennoch relativ entspannt, rein auf mich bezogen, da ich nur 2 bis 4 Stunden pro Monat zocke aber mein Rechner 24/7 in Betrieb ist, ist der Spielefaktor bei mir nicht sonderlich dominant.


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



jaytech schrieb:


> Aber wenn man bei AMD von 10-15% Mehrleistung ausgeht, dann ist man so ca. auf dem niveau von nem Q9650 und wenn der Preis aber dann bei so 300€ liegt, dann ist in meinen Augen der AMD attraktiver und das ist es ja was der Phenom II erreichen soll.




Und das wird auf jeden Fall dann ausreichen um es in *Spielen* mit dem Core i7 aufzunehmen, denn in den gängigen praktischen Auflösungen ist selbst eine E8400 meistens schneller als der teuerste Core i7:

ComputerBase - Intel Core i7 920, 940 und 965 Extreme Edition (Seite 19)

Ich habe das selber noch einmal überprüft, da ich das auch sehr merkwürdig fand:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ore-i7-offiziell-verfuegbar-3.html#post335925

Man kann also festhalten dass der Core i7 aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen in 1280X1024 ohne AA und AF bei den PCGH-Benches ganz toll dasteht, in höheren Auflösungen mit AA und AF ändert sich das aber seltsamerweise.
Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht, aber PCGH will das demnächst noch einmal testen. 

Ich wollte mir selber einen Core i7 kaufen, aber da ich wie wohl auch viele andere nicht in 1280X1024 ohne AA und AF spiele und ganz sicher keine Rückschritte in Sachen Spieleleistung mit einem Core i7 machen will warte ich jetzt lieber auf den Deneb. Wenn Computerbase nun und meine Benchmarks nun recht haben sollten und der Core i7 in praktischen Auflösungen wirklich so lahm sein sollte dann wird es für den Deneb wohl ein leichtes sein den Core i7 in *Spielen* zu überholen, denn das mein E8400 in Far Cry 2 schneller als der teuerste Core i7 ist, ist ein richtiges Armutszeugnis, vor allem deshalb weil der Core i7 200 Mhz höher taktete und Far Cry 2 sehr gut mit vier Kernen skaliert 


MfG Korn86


----------



## jaytech (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

@IT-Passion:
Hey, hey immer ruhig....

Es will dir keiner was, also ruhig....ich merke du regst dich unnötig auf...wozu?

Letztendlich merkt man doch erst die Unterschiede, wenn amn den DIREKTEN vergleich hat, sonst doch ehe nicht...


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



jaytech schrieb:


> @IT-Passion:
> Hey, hey immer ruhig....
> 
> Es will dir keiner was, also ruhig....ich merke du regst dich unnötig auf...wozu?



Weil der Core i7 wenn das was Computerbase sagt stimmt ein Fehlkauf war was die Leistung in Spielen angeht auch wenn die Leistung in anderen Bereich tatsächlich so gigantisch ist, stößt so etwas natürlich immer bitter auf, ich kann es zumindest verstehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Weil der Core i7 wenn das was Computerbase sagt stimmt ein Fehlkauf war was die Leistung in Spielen angeht auch wenn die Leistung in anderen Bereich tatsächlich so gigantisch ist, stößt so etwas natürlich immer bitter auf, ich kann es zumindest verstehen



Hör auf mir immer irgendeinen Müll in den Mund zu legen, das nervt. Nur weil ich dich persönlich als Lügner wahrneme und deshalb die Kommunikation mit dir abgebrochen habe, musst du mir doch nicht ständig irgendeinen Quatsch unterstellen. 

Ich hatte auch schon 2 CPU Fehlkäufe in der Vergangenheit (Pentium D820 und Athlon64 X2 4600+) aber da ich ohnehin recht kosteneutral tausche ärgert mich sowas eher nicht. 
Insofern kan ich dir an dieser Stelle versichern der i7 war für mich eine gute Entscheidung und selbst wenn es im neuen Jahr was geben sollte was erheblich besser wäre, wäre es kein Problem da ich dann einfach wieder tausche.

Und jetzt tu mir den gefallen und pöbel mich nicht mehr an und erwähne mich in deinen Beiträgen nicht mehr. Ich versuche dir ja auch aus dem Weg zu gehen  .


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hör auf mir immer irgendeinen Müll in den Mund zu legen, das nervt. Nur weil ich dich persönlich als Lügner wahrneme und deshalb die Kommunikation mit dir abgebrochen habe, musst du mir doch nicht ständig irgendeinen Quatsch unterstellen.
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon 2 CPU Fehlkäufe in der Vergangenheit (Pentium D820 und Athlon64 X2 4600+) aber da ich ohnehin recht kosteneutral tausche ärgert mich sowas eher nicht.
> Insofern kan ich dir an dieser Stelle versichern der i7 war für mich eine gute Entscheidung und selbst wenn es im neuen Jahr was geben sollte was erheblich besser wäre, wäre es kein Problem da ich dann einfach wieder tausche.
> ...



Sag mal woher nimmst du dir eigentlich das Recht heraus mich dreist als Lügner zu beschimpfen und wer pöbelt denn gerade hier?! Das bist ja wohl du, du hast auch ohne einen mir erkenntlichen Grund mit diesem kindischen du hast mich belogen Geheule angefangen 

Schalt mal lieber ein paar Gänger herunter und versuch mal deine anscheinend verloren gegangene Sozialkompetenz wiederzufinden, denn du benimmst dich echt gerade wie meine kleine 17 jährige Schwester, das ist einfach nur peinlich. Von einem fast 8 Jahre älterem Erwachsenen erwarte ich etwas mehr geistige Reife 

Was kann ich denn dafür dass du dir jetzt schon einen Core i7 gekauft hast anstelle zu warten, wird ja immer schöner mit dir...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Sag mal woher nimmst du dir eigentlich das Recht heraus mich dreist als Lügner zu beschimpfen und wer pöbelt denn gerade hier?! Das bist ja wohl du, du hast auch ohne einen mir erkenntlichen Grund mit diesem kindischen du hast mich belogen Geheule angefangen



Ich beschimpfe dich als gar nichts. Aber ich nehme dich als extrem unehrlich wahr. Und auf solche "Leute" habe ich keine Lust. Kann dir doch relativ egal sein.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn dafür dass du dir jetzt schon einen Core i7 gekauft hast anstelle zu warten, wird ja immer schöner mit dir...



Mein Problem mit dir hat nichts mit meinen Einkäufen zu tun.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Koennt ihr das bitte per PM klaeren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Koennt ihr das bitte per PM klaeren.



Hatten wir eigentlich schon aber es geht immer wieder aufs neue los. Was soll ich da machen  ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

Naja, beim Nehalem ist derzeit noch einiges im Argen.

Einmal ists 'ne neue Plattform, so dass man hier eventuell noch 1-2% mehr Performance rausholen kann, durch neue BIOS Versionen.
Daneben kann man davon ausgehen, das die Boardhersteller das Routing noch nicht so ganz auf die Reihe bekommen haben, dank AMD hat man hier aber schon einiges an Erfahrung, aber nur bei 2 Kanälen - nicht bei 3...

Daneben ist noch unklar, wie lange der LGA1366 leben wird, ich geb ihm nur 1 Jahr, vielleicht auch noch ein halbes Jahr mehr, dann ist er tot und von 'was anderem' abgelöst...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Daneben ist noch unklar, wie lange der LGA1366 leben wird, ich geb ihm nur 1 Jahr, vielleicht auch noch ein halbes Jahr mehr, dann ist er tot und von 'was anderem' abgelöst...



Mal abgesehen davon das ich das für relativ unwahrscheinlich halte. wäre es auch nicht schlimm. Wenn sich eine Plattform als nicht gut erweist (wie damals S754) dann tauscht man einfach wieder. Ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## dr.konkret (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Koennt ihr das bitte per PM klaeren.



Danke 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hatten wir eigentlich schon aber es geht immer wieder aufs neue los. Was soll ich da machen  ?



Vielleicht meidet/ignoriert Ihr Euch einfach? Das hier geht an Beide. Wäre nicht so toll, verwarnen zu müssen.

Danke.


----------



## Salvadore (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, beim Nehalem ist derzeit noch einiges im Argen.
> 
> Einmal ists 'ne neue Plattform, so dass man hier eventuell noch 1-2% mehr Performance rausholen kann, durch neue BIOS Versionen.
> Daneben kann man davon ausgehen, das die Boardhersteller das Routing noch nicht so ganz auf die Reihe bekommen haben, dank AMD hat man hier aber schon einiges an Erfahrung, aber nur bei 2 Kanälen - nicht bei 3...
> ...



Da kann ich nur Zustimmen: Die Lebensdauer des 1366-Sockel wird eventuell kürzer sein, als es manchen Recht ist.
Zum Thema Sockel: Ein Phenom II muss bei weitem nicht so schnell sein als ein i7, trotzdem wird er für viele sehr viele günstiger sein, aus Sicht des Boards und des RAMs!


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

@itpassion.de und korn86: bitte lasst den kram, die nächste beleidigung an den anderen resultiert direkt in der freigiebigen vergabe von punkten - und ihr braucht auch nicht mit mir zu diskutieren WER WEN ZUERST beleidigt hat usw. 

zudem räume ich hier jetzt etwas auf... BTT.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Salvadore schrieb:


> Ein Phenom II muss bei weitem nicht so schnell sein als ein i7, trotzdem wird er für viele sehr viele günstiger sein, aus Sicht des Boards und des RAMs!


Darin sehe ich auch den größten Vorteil das Denbes.
Wenn die Preise stimmen (was bei AMD meistens der Fall ist ) könnte der Deneb dem Core i7 doch einige Kunden streitig machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise stimmen (was bei AMD meistens der Fall ist ) könnte der Deneb dem Core i7 doch einige Kunden streitig machen.



Das glaube ich weniger, wem der i7 zu teuer ist der landet wahrscheinlich beim guten alten Yorkfield. Dafür gibts dann auch Boards ab 55,- Euro und Speicher ab ~ 10,- Euro pro GB. Insofern gibt es eher hausinterne Konkurenz. Aber ich vermute das ist auch so eingeplannt, schliesslich werden später auch Mainstream Produkte nachgeschoben. Und als Mainstream war und ist der Sockel 1366 nie ausgelegt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ich vermute das ist auch so eingeplannt, schliesslich werden später auch Mainstream Produkte nachgeschoben. Und als Mainstream war und ist der Sockel 1366 nie ausgelegt.


Naja die Mainstream CPUs werden es wahrscheinlich noch schwerer haben als der Core i7.
Sie liegen ja Leistungsmäßig noch näher am Yorkfield dran.
Aber ich denke Intel wird bis dahin erst mal ordentlich "entrümpeln", was eine Konkurrenz für die neuen CPUs darstellt wird wahrscheinlich rausliegen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke wird bis dahin erst mal ordentlich "entrümpeln", was eine Konkurrenz für die neuen CPUs darstellt wird wahrscheinlich rausliegen.



Wäre eine Strategie mit der ich mehr als gut leben könnte  .
Ich will ja nicht das die alten Komponenten in meinem Rechner Rost ansetzen  .


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Naja die Mainstream CPUs werden es wahrscheinlich noch schwerer haben als der Core i7.
> Sie liegen ja Leistungsmäßig noch näher am Yorkfield dran.
> Aber ich denke Intel wird bis dahin erst mal ordentlich "entrümpeln", was eine Konkurrenz für die neuen CPUs darstellt wird wahrscheinlich rausliegen.



Im Anwenderbereich hat der Core i7 eigentlich fast keine Konkurrenz, nur bei Spielen und dafür war der Core i7 auf dem Sockel 1366 eigentlich auch nicht gedacht


----------



## Salvadore (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das glaube ich weniger, wem der i7 zu teuer ist der landet wahrscheinlich beim guten alten Yorkfield. Dafür gibts dann auch Boards ab 55,- Euro und Speicher ab ~ 10,- Euro pro GB. Insofern gibt es eher hausinterne Konkurenz. Aber ich vermute das ist auch so eingeplannt, schliesslich werden später auch Mainstream Produkte nachgeschoben. Und als Mainstream war und ist der Sockel 1366 nie ausgelegt.



Core i7 vs. Deneb! hier geht man ja davon aus, dass sich jemand für den Deneb entscheidet, weil er bereits solch eine Platform betreibt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Salvadore schrieb:


> Core i7 vs. Deneb! hier geht man ja davon aus, dass sich jemand für den Deneb entscheidet, weil er bereits solch eine Platform betreibt!



Kann ich natürlich verstehen, viele streuben sich vor einen Plattformwechsel. Und wenn der Deneb, wie es derzeit ausschaut, Kenntsfield Leistung auf AMD Boards zu bringen im Stande ist, dann ist das ja auch in Ordnung. Aber für Besitzer von S775 Boards, bzw. Aufrüstwillige ist er in meinen Augen keine Option.

Nichts desto trotz, warten wir mal ab was Im Januar/ Februar kommt und dann können wir immernoch entscheiden für wen was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

, mehr sag ich nicht
ich sollte echt meine pläne für nen neuen PC kommplett überdenken: erst heißt es 775 wird eingestellt, dann soll er bis 2011 bleiben, i7 haben hammer leistung und jetzt noch so ne leistung von Danebs -->im letzten monat ist echt viel passiert


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich sollte echt meine pläne für nen neuen PC kommplett überdenken: erst heißt es 775 wird eingestellt, dann soll er bis 2011 bleiben, i7 haben hammer leistung und jetzt noch so ne leistung von Danebs -->im letzten monat ist echt viel passiert



Und das ist auch gut so  .


----------



## Salvadore (23. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> -->im letzten monat ist echt viel passiert



In den letzten Monaten! Die kommenden 3 Monate folgen nur die Resultate!


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die ct gelesen? Wohl eher nicht .


Du meinst Seite 172, wo sich die Core i7 kaum vom 2er Dual Dou absetzen können?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst Seite 172, wo sich die Core i7 kaum vom 2er Dual Dou absetzen können?!



Na da hat einer aber nicht zu Ende gelesen  . 
Da steht das in Games der Vorteil von Quads derzeit nicht gegeben ist, da die wenigsten Spiele ein entsprechend ausgereiftes Multithreading unterstützen. Aber jeder Quad Besitzer weiß das doch wohl mittlerweile das Games davon kaum bis gar nicht profitieren. Macht ja auch nichts. Die wenigsten User kaufen sich einen Rechner um ausschliesslich zu zocken. Bei allem anderen spürt man die Vorteile des i7/ Phenom/ C2Q.


----------



## maGic (25. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

hurra
endlich gute Nachricht nach Amd ´s >Krise


----------



## Korn86 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*



maGic schrieb:


> hurra
> endlich gute Nachricht nach Amd ´s >Krise



Leider dauert es noch viel zu lange bis wir von diesen guten Nachrichten profitieren können....


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2008)

*AW: Phenom II mit weit über 5GHz!*

So lange ist es auch nicht mehr hin.


----------

